# Secret Santa???



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I wanted to see how many people are truly interested in participating in a Secret Santa this year.

Please answer the poll honestly so I can get a good, approximate count.

And please let me know if you have any suggestions.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I LOVE Secret Santa!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Lynn:wub:
it just wouldn't be SM without you and secret Santa. I'm REALLY looking forward to it


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I was just thinking about it today.....

YES :chili::chili::chili:
I don't really do much of anything for Christmas, but Secret Santa is fun. And Fifi needs a chance to experience the excitement.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi Lynn, You know I love Secret Santa! :chili: It's so much fun! :wub:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I was thinking about it too. We couldn't do it last year with my cancer dx, but this year is better now. We don't do much for Christmas so we make it fun for the fluffs..


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Luck and I love Secret Santa, he gets so excited when he sees a new toy, and often others get something he loves that I would not even think about. That is not to say that Luck needs toys, our toybox overflows, but he really gets excited.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

LOVE Secret Santa!


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Love secret santa!!!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Sign us up


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

We're definitely in:aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Love Secret Santa! I look forward to it every year!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Yeppo!


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

We love Secret Santa. Like Walter said, it's not like the girls need more toys, but they do get really excited when a package arrives for them.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I knew that none of our fluff's need anything. That made me thing of those that do -- our rescue organizations. I'm suggesting that this year we buy one less item for our assigned buddy and instead either send a $5 donation to rescue or send them a toy, or something that we know they need. It could even be something we have that is gently used.

What do you think about that?


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Lacie's Mom said:


> I knew that none of our fluff's need anything. That made me thing of those that do -- our rescue organizations. I'm suggesting that this year we buy one less item for our assigned buddy and instead either send a $5 donation to rescue or send them a toy, or something that we know they need. It could even be something we have that is gently used.
> 
> What do you think about that?


I like that idea--I donated a bunch of food and supplies ($100 worth) to SPCALA. I was able to get their wish list through amazon.com and bought through the site. They ship directly to the organization.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Lacie's Mom said:


> I knew that none of our fluff's need anything. That made me thing of those that do -- our rescue organizations. I'm suggesting that this year we buy one less item for our assigned buddy and instead either send a $5 donation to rescue or send them a toy, or something that we know they need. It could even be something we have that is gently used.
> 
> What do you think about that?


I like the idea of sending the rescue needed items, toys, blankets, crates? We could include a photo of the donation made on behalf of the SS recipient. We would need a list from rescue workers. Of course, money is always good. My concern is with the time taken to process a five dollar donation, and credit card or paypal fees for doing so.

Also, I'm thinking of buying all my SS gifts using Amazon Smile, which I have set to donate to AMAR. It might not be as much fun as wrapping the gifts myself, but what I spent on shipping last year could have been donated to rescue.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

We make the rescue donation optional, but I will put a reminder on the questionnaire. I have most of your email addresses and will send you a question on Monday or Tuesday next week. 

If you haven't participated in Secret Santa in the past OR if you email address has changes -- please send me a pm with the email.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Count me in please! I love Secret Santa time!!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I have one more request to consider. Could people with more than one dog do one SS gift that could be for all the dogs? I know it is really hard to shop for my kids who don't wear clothes. Their SS could just handle it anyway they like, but all three of my kids could join in the fun of getting the package and doing a reveal. I would rather not do three separate SSs...but I don't want this to happen again.










Oops. That is Ray being locked out while I photographed MiMi's reveal.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Sylie said:


> I like the idea of sending the rescue needed items, toys, blankets, crates? We could include a photo of the donation made on behalf of the SS recipient. We would need a list from rescue workers. Of course, money is always good. My concern is with the time taken to process a five dollar donation, and credit card or paypal fees for doing so.
> 
> Also, I'm thinking of buying all my SS gifts using Amazon Smile, which I have set to donate to AMAR. It might not be as much fun as wrapping the gifts myself, but what I spent on shipping last year could have been donated to rescue.


Last year, I had contacted a number of pet shop(pe)s in Ireland for Milo's presents. None got back to me. So I ended up ordering everything from Amazon UK (free shipping) and sending from the US just a picture frame with Luck's picture and a note from us. If I were to ship, it would have been very expensive. I also use smile (SCMR)

I think it would be great to give a little optionally to a rescue.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

kd1212 said:


> I like that idea--I donated a bunch of food and supplies ($100 worth) to SPCALA. I was able to get their wish list through amazon.com and bought through the site. They ship directly to the organization.


I like that Idea ,they ship it so it gets to them for sure. I know my fluffs have all they need...besides treats,lol 
Will there be a list of rescues and their wish lists?


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Lacie's Mom said:


> I knew that none of our fluff's need anything. That made me thing of those that do -- our rescue organizations. I'm suggesting that this year we buy one less item for our assigned buddy and instead either send a $5 donation to rescue or send them a toy, or something that we know they need. It could even be something we have that is gently used.
> 
> What do you think about that?



Very nice idea.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

My girls love tearing open packages, so count us in! Heck, Santa could wrap empty boxes and they'd be happy! &#55357;&#56883;

And you know I am always in favor of supporting rescue!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I know the fun of secret Santa is getting goodies for our assigned fluffs. We can still do little gifts .. I do like the rescue idea. Maybe do token gifts like personalized tags or special treats. I like the rescue idea since many rescues are making Christmas special forpuppers that have probably never had a gift. 
We do a special day of treats and spoiling for the shelter critters.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

maggieh said:


> My girls love tearing open packages, so count us in! Heck, Santa could wrap empty boxes and they'd be happy! &#55357;&#56883;
> 
> And you know I am always in favor of supporting rescue!



yes, Matilda LOVES getting gifts, this will be Maddie's first Christmas with us:wub: I'm sure she will be just like your girls Maggie :chili:
rescue's need us also


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Lacie's Mom said:


> I knew that none of our fluff's need anything. That made me thing of those that do -- our rescue organizations. I'm suggesting that this year we buy one less item for our assigned buddy and instead either send a $5 donation to rescue or send them a toy, or something that we know they need. It could even be something we have that is gently used.
> 
> What do you think about that?


 
Lynn I love it


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Especially with Tilly, before she went to the bridge, I think she loves the wrappings (tearing it up) just as much if not more than the present itself. Paper is sooooooooooo much fun to shred. 

Sylvia -- when I have household with more than 1 fluff participating, I always try to pair with a household of the same number of fluffs participating. I cuts down on shipping costs (which are very expensive) as well as giving people the option presents for all the fluffs (communal gifts).


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

FYI

I wrote Chewy an e-mail yesterday and they answered it within hours. 










I have been shopping at Chewy since I first learned about it. I would like to make a suggestion. During the holiday season it would be wonderful if you offered gift wrapping. I belong to an organization of crazy dog people who do a Secret Santa event every year. If you offered wrapping, I could do all my shopping on Chewy and have the presents sent directly to the recipients. Of course, I would suggest that others in my group do the same. 


Often, I will buy dog items at Amazon rather than Chewy for this reason. Also, Amazon has a program that donates a portion of sales to charities, which for me is a rescue organization.


Yours truly,

Sylvia Stassforth

The reply

Hi there Sylvia,

Thanks so much for reaching a paw out to us with this "woof"derful suggestion. We're all pet parents who are crazy about our little ones too, so I think this is a great idea for the holidays. I've passed on your advice on to our higher "pups" so we can improve for you in the future! We currently work closely with several rescue organizations in a few different ways, so feel free to provide the e-mail [email protected] to your favorite rescue for any requests or to help them become part of our Chewy.com family of rescue groups. 

Please let me know if there's anything I can do the help, we're here for you 24/7! 

Have a Great “Day”ne,

Lynn N. 
Customer Service 
Chewy.com


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I would love to....... but cant this year


----------



## Sophiegirl (Oct 17, 2015)

Hi! I am a new user, am I able to participate in this years secret santa? Sounds like fun! I'm a new maltese mommy and looking for all the help I can get! lol


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Yes, Sophie, you will love it!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sophiegirl said:


> Hi! I am a new user, am I able to participate in this years secret santa? Sounds like fun! I'm a new maltese mommy and looking for all the help I can get! lol


:Welcome 4: The rules in the past for Secret Santa are below and I gather would be the same this year. The reason for them is that some people join SM and then disappear and we don't want anyone to be disappointed at the holidays with an SS Secret Santa who is AWOL. It would mean the recipient would be without a gift or the "elves" would have to try to buy something to make up for it. So maybe you can either post a lot  or else even better is become a paying member. It's really a fun event.:chili:

*Eligibility:* To be eligible to participate in the Secret Santa Gift Exchange you will need to be either:
1. A paying subscriber to SM; or
2. Have a minimum of 100 posts on SM – 25 of which must be within the last 90 days.


----------



## Sophiegirl (Oct 17, 2015)

Snowbody said:


> :Welcome 4: The rules in the past for Secret Santa are below and I gather would be the same this year. The reason for them is that some people join SM and then disappear and we don't want anyone to be disappointed at the holidays with an SS Secret Santa who is AWOL. It would mean the recipient would be without a gift or the "elves" would have to try to buy something to make up for it. So maybe you can either post a lot  or else even better is become a paying member. It's really a fun event.:chili:
> 
> *Eligibility:* To be eligible to participate in the Secret Santa Gift Exchange you will need to be either:
> 1. A paying subscriber to SM; or
> 2. Have a minimum of 100 posts on SM – 25 of which must be within the last 90 days.


That makes perfect sense! Thanks for helping.  I will wait to see when the deadline is and decide around then.  I wanted to wait a month or so before having a paid subscription but I may do it sooner if I can't get my posts up to 100 by then.  Still looking forward to it!


----------

